# lift station



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I have a customer that has a POS apt complex. It is continually jamming the pumps with feminine products, shoe strings, syringes, 4" diameter cores of grease, baby wipes you name it. The pumps are 2 hp Goulds. The pumps are @ 3 yrs. old and don't have a lot of torque on start-up. By design or just weak I am not sure. They are pulling the proper amps. We Had @ 40 lift stations at the base I was at in Iraq , and they were being jammed by wipes daily, and some of these pumps were massive. If I recommend replacing the pumps, the first time they jam, guess who is going to be the blame. 2 hp. pumps are not cheap. What has been some of your experiences with a similar situation. I would rather have a engineer design and spec. the system myself. I am not about to take it to raise.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

slickrick said:


> I have a customer that has a POS apt complex. It is continually jamming the pumps with feminine products, shoe strings, syringes, 4" diameter cores of grease, baby wipes you name it. The pumps are 2 hp Goulds. The pumps are @ 3 yrs. old and don't have a lot of torque on start-up. By design or just weak I am not sure. They are pulling the proper amps. We Had @ 40 lift stations at the base I was at in Iraq , and they were being jammed by wipes daily, and some of these pumps were massive. If I recommend replacing the pumps, the first time they jam, guess who is going to be the blame. 2 hp. pumps are not cheap. What has been some of your experiences with a similar situation. I would rather have a engineer design and spec. the system myself. I am not about to take it to raise.


If you can wait till later today i will send you a guys name and number who builds the control panels for municipal,commercial and residental applications. They use meyers pumps. They all will and do jam.

Maybe you could install septic tank in the line upstream of the pumps to strain all that garbage out befoe it gets to the pumps:laughing:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

The guy that installed the system did the septic tank deal. It was stopping up the baffle between the holding tank and pump tank because of a lack of maint., it would prolly need to be pumped weekly itself.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

How about a macerating sewage ejector? It'll grind up all the trash.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

There is a system I have seen at a high school. They take the inlet and tie it into the discharge pipe. At the base of the pump there is a stainless steed cone filter that lets the water flow into the pit put keeps the solids in the discharge pipe. I wish I get a call there some time soon so I can take pictures of the drawings to post for you guys.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> How about a macerating sewage ejector? It'll grind up all the trash.


Liberty did a demo for us at our shop...They really do grind some heavy stuff...They were pretty pricey though....Might be an idea...


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Airgap said:


> Liberty did a demo for us at our shop...They really do grind some heavy stuff...They were pretty pricey though....Might be an idea...


What did they say about the grease and white mice?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

slickrick said:


> What did they say about the grease and white mice?


 They ran white mice through it, pop bottle pieces, wipes, rags, leather gloves, other stuff I can't recall....It was impressive. In the long haul? I don't know...Don't know about grease though....


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

It's hard to recommend something because they are going to blame me the first time it stops up.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Here is a video on the Liberty .


http://libertypumps.logicalsolutions.tv/Video/Default.aspx?VideoId=550


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

slickrick said:


> Here is a video on the Liberty .
> 
> 
> http://libertypumps.logicalsolutions.tv/Video/Default.aspx?VideoId=550


That's it....We got some pretty decent T-shirts out of the demo....:thumbsup: 

I wish I could remember the quote they gave us on the demo model...I think it was between 12 and 18 hundred...:blink:


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Put some screen filters on the toilets........


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

We use Myers grinder pumps @ a customers plant. They have been pretty good. It is a simplex sysytem. The control box has adjustments for start amps, etc. 

As with any pump, they will require maintenance. (I know you know this).
The teeth get dull and need to be replaced. 

You could use a duplex system, and you gotta stay on top of them!


----------



## CSINEV (Aug 6, 2010)

*"Muffin Monster"* it's a grinder they use them in jails and heavy industrial plants and treatment systems. You can put it in front of your inlet pipe in the lift station and it will destroy everything. The can take out a wood pallet and keep going awesome power and will not clog if it stops it will auto reverse and go at it again until it is through.
:thumbup::thumbup:

Here is the web-site.
www.jwce.com/products/muffin-monster-model-30000/

*Muffin Monster - Model 30000*

They cost about 20k to 30K but worth it if you are replacing pumps every couple of years.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

There is your answer ^:thumbsup:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

RealLivePlumber said:


> We use Myers grinder pumps @ a customers plant. They have been pretty good. It is a simplex sysytem. The control box has adjustments for start amps, etc.
> 
> As with any pump, they will require maintenance. (I know you know this).
> The teeth get dull and need to be replaced.
> ...


Duplex system now. Blades seem sharp. The pumps don't seem to have much backbone on start up. These pumps have been trouble from day one. They are 4 yrs old. They had a septic tank in front of them to start with. What kinda crap is that? The solids just built up and blocked the system. 16 apts. and the place is crawling with people 24-7.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

CSINEV said:


> *"Muffin Monster"* it's a grinder they use them in jails and heavy industrial plants and treatment systems. You can put it in front of your inlet pipe in the lift station and it will destroy everything. The can take out a wood pallet and keep going awesome power and will not clog if it stops it will auto reverse and go at it again until it is through.
> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Here is the web-site.
> ...


I wouldn't pay 30K for the entire complex. But they are going to forced to do something.


----------



## CSINEV (Aug 6, 2010)

Put one in for a 720 unit 90 building apartment complex they love it:thumbsup:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Thinking back, when we first put that pump in I described, we were back the next day. 

I remember a paper clip or staple got caught in the impelle(grinder), and the pump would not start. We were really worried, as it looked like we were in big trouble if this freaking $4000.00 system would not grind a paper clip. Their electrician was there, and he was sharp. He read the manual, and made some adjustments in the control panel. He was able to up the starting amp's, I presume. It has been good ever since.

I wonder if you have that type of panel. It had all kinds of potentiometers in it, that were adjustable with a slotted screwdriver.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Thinking back, when we first put that pump in I described, we were back the next day.
> 
> I remember a paper clip or staple got caught in the impelle(grinder), and the pump would not start. We were really worried, as it looked like we were in big trouble if this freaking $4000.00 system would not grind a paper clip. Their electrician was there, and he was sharp. He read the manual, and made some adjustments in the control panel. He was able to up the starting amp's, I presume. It has been good ever since.
> 
> I wonder if you have that type of panel. It had all kinds of potentiometers in it, that were adjustable with a slotted screwdriver.


I will take a look at the control panel. I don't remember seeing anything other than breakers, contacts and relays. Here are the pumps.

http://www.goulds.com/pdf/BRGS2012.pdf


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

In the information on your pump it says the maximum number of starts per hour is 10 if evenly spaced out. Is that happening? How many bathrooms dump into this one pump pit?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> In the information on your pump it says the maximum number of starts per hour is 10 if evenly spaced out. Is that happening? How many bathrooms dump into this one pump pit?


I don't see it starting more than 5 per hr max. And they are set up to alternate. There are 16 bathrooms.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Are they single phase, or three phase pumps?

Three phase pumps need to be checked for rotation, as you can wire them to rotate in either direction.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Are they single phase, or three phase pumps?
> 
> Three phase pumps need to be checked for rotation, as you can wire them to rotate in either direction.


 
Single phase. And they both jam.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

slickrick said:


> I don't see it starting more than 5 per hr max. And they are set up to alternate. There are 16 bathrooms.


Ok so you have a duplex system already. I will forward that info to you via private message.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I have made an informed executive decision. I found a guy that is a pump guru in my area and he designed a pump package that we can drop the new pre-piped duplex system into the existing pit. He told me that the Liberty Omnivore is a import knock-off of the Zoeller shark made in the U.S. I can't wait for 2 mo. to have a Engineer to go through their surveys and planning.



http://www.zoellerengprod.com/ProductBenefit.aspx?ProductID=187


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

slickrick said:


> I have made an informed executive decision. I found a guy that is a pump guru in my area and he designed a pump package that we can drop the new pre-piped duplex system into the existing pit. He told me that the Liberty Omnivore is a import knock of of the Zoeller shark made in the U.S. I can't wait for 2 mo. to have a Engineer to go through their surveys and planning.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.zoellerengprod.com/ProductBenefit.aspx?ProductID=187


I just worked in a neighborhood that has ONE lift station for the neighborhood of about 300 homes. Each home has a solids interceptor installed in the front yard..........the sewer system guy said it works well for them and that very few solids ever make it to their lift station. 

I bet the interceptor they have before your pumps is under sized. goodluck!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> I just worked in a neighborhood that has ONE lift station for the neighborhood of about 300 homes. Each home has a solids interceptor installed in the front yard..........the sewer system guy said it works well for them and that very few solids ever make it to their lift station.
> 
> I bet the interceptor they have before your pumps is under sized. goodluck!!!!:thumbsup:


Thanks, Do they have the solids tank pumped? I have delt with a lot of lift stations, but this concept is new to me.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

slickrick said:


> Thanks, Do they have the solids tank pumped? I have delt with a lot of lift stations, but this concept is new to me.


Each house has its own tank in the front yard....the homeowner is responsible for getting it pumped. The flow rate through the tank must be controlled......How big is your interceptor? Did you call my friend? You need to maybe just to ask a few questions...he is an expert:thumbsup:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Each house has its own tank in the front yard....the homeowner is responsible for getting it pumped. The flow rate through the tank must be controlled......How big is your interceptor? Did you call my friend? You need to maybe just to ask a few questions...he is an expert:thumbsup:


That's wild. The tank and the pump basin are 5' in dia.- 7' deep. My electrician put me in contact with a semi. local co. the day after you gave me your buds #. This guy designs municipal systems also.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Here is a nice set right here........nice big ones:thumbup:










Inside one of dem tanks.......


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Are one of them holding tanks? open it up and lets see what it looks like.

Is that for one house?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

slickrick said:


> Are one of them holding tanks? open it up and lets see what it looks like.
> 
> Is that for one house?


One tank has the pumps in it.........the other tank has two big check valves in it. Its for one property with 3 homes built on it.....a main residence with 6 baths,guest house with 3.5 baths,pool house with 2 baths...the pool house is 1600sq ft:blink: He has parties with 3500 people coming through over the course of a night....not all at once but over the whole night.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Holy crap  One property!! He must be a Plumbing Contractor to have a place like that. :whistling2: (at least thats what alot of employees think)


----------

